# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Fermer une MsgBox automatiquement

## marcom

C'est une question qui revient souvent, mais j'aimerais quelque chose de légèrement différent.

En effet, la plupart des gens désirent une MsgBox qui se fermerait toute seule au bout d'un temps donné (10 secondes par exemple). Alors que ce que je voudrais, c'est une MsgBox qui se fermerait à la fin d'une action depuis vba, sans que l'utilisateur ait besoin d'appuyer sur OK (si il n'y avait pas de bouton "OK" ça serait même encore mieux), comme ceci dans l'idée :




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Si vous saviez, je serai preneur !
Merci d'avance !

----------


## nateprog

Bonjour Marcom,

Une maniere simple de faire cela est de creer ta propre msgbox avec une "userform" qui contient un label, appelons-la Userform1.

Ta procedure devient alors.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Le point important ici est le "vbModeless". Il signifie que l'action se poursuit, malgre que la forme soit sur l'ecran. Si tu indiquais "vbModal" a la place, l'effet serait identique a une msgBox, cad que l'action ne continuerait qu'apres avoir ferme la forme.

J'espere que cela t'aidera.

----------


## marcom

J'ai finalement trouvé autre chose de plus utile, mais merci tout de même!

----------

